# NZ VISA for Egypt Couple



## Pambula (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a friend from Egypt wanting to apply for a working visa, he is 30 and married to a egyptian lady. He wants a change of life. He wants to know if there is a point system in NZ as there is in Australia (60 pts required) - and if so how many points does he need to qualify - any advise on obtaining a visa will be highly appreciated. Thank you so much for your help in this matter.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pambula said:


> I have a friend from Egypt wanting to apply for a working visa, he is 30 and married to a egyptian lady. He wants a change of life. He wants to know if there is a point system in NZ as there is in Australia (60 pts required) - and if so how many points does he need to qualify - any advise on obtaining a visa will be highly appreciated. Thank you so much for your help in this matter.


As always, your first step is to research the possibilities of coming to NZ via the Immigration NZ website.
www.imigration.govt.nz
This site explains the visa's available for someone who wishes to work in NZ, and the points system relating to a Residency visa application via the Skilled Migrant route (minimum 100 points to be eligible).

Come back with any further questions.

Regards,


----------



## Pambula (Aug 2, 2012)

Great - thank you - shall look at the website - thank you for your quick response - highly appreciated. Will email onto them in Egypt !


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pambula said:


> Great - thank you - shall look at the website - thank you for your quick response - highly appreciated. Will email onto them in Egypt !


Daft question, but why don't they join the forum and ask their own questions and look at the Immigration website themselves ?


----------



## Pambula (Aug 2, 2012)

They don't always get reliable internet where they are, and I offered to help as my english is better than theirs - and with the terrible times in Egypt at the monent it is the least I can do .....


----------

